# Is this ok for dainty tree frogs?



## Geckogod (Jan 17, 2010)

I was just wondering if this kind of set up would be ok for 5 dainty tree frogs


an exo terra 60cm long 60 high and 45 wide, with a layer of pebbles for the water to collect at so the exo terra plantation soil over it doesnt get water logged, covered by spaghnum moss, then a piece of glass separating a third of the tank for water, with a water heater in it, with live plants in the plantation soil, and some vines and drift wood, and a heat pad covering one of the sides of the tank, both heaters on about 30 degrees celcius and a sprinlker system at the top of the tank whcih will keep the tank moist and will be on for about 5 10 minutes a day.

if anyone has experience with these frogs I would appreciate your opinion on this set up

Thanks in advance Geckogod


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 17, 2010)

I wouldn't bother with water heating or heat pad but instead id have a night light for heat and a UVB compact fluro (5.0 or less) during the day (UVB is required).
And also unless u had a false bottom it will flood with a sprinkler system, instead just spray with spray bottle daily.
That size will be fine for that many frogs


----------

